# Important Changes to Western Australia State Sponsorship



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

There have been some interesting announcements about some changes to the way people can apply for State Sponsorship in Western Australia. 

Western Australia and the city of Perth have been growing in popularity for migrants looking for opportunities in Australia. 

*Overview of the changes :*

WA No longer taking Direct Applications  As of 1 July 2013, the Western Australian Government will no longer be taking direct applications for State Sponsorship. 

This means applicants seeking state sponsorship in WA will now have to first submit an Expression of Interest through the SkillSelect system. 

The Western Australian Government will then go through the Expressions of Interest and issue invitations to apply to those they are willing to sponsor. 

Direct applications for WA State Sponsorship are still being accepted until 30th June 2013, so if you do not want to go through the SkillSelect system you should prepare your application soon. 

*Changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list*

Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) is currently under review and changes are expected to come into effect on 1st October 2013. 
As there has been high demand for some occupations, this means some may be closed with not much notice. 

Some occupations that are already closed for WA State Sponsorship include: 

•Biomedical Engineer and Environmental Engineer 
•Engineering Professionals NEC 

If you are worried that your occupation will not be available when the changes come to place, you should endeavour to apply before 1 October 2013. 

Changes to Criteria for Western Australian State Sponsorship

It is anticipated that the eligibility criteria for Western Australian State Sponsorship will be changed on 1 October 2013. It is not clear what these changes will be exactly, but we will update our site when more information is available. 

*What can you do?*

Direct applications for WA State Sponsorship are still being accepted until 1 July 2013.

References : http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the update .


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

From the text it looks like all states will be switching to new system, not only WA???


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes possibly. Good idea i think. Saves both parties time & money only using skill select select by not having to also provide documents to the state too and allows them to choose those who they can see have not applied elsewhere or look like they wont live in the state ue they have an established life or family in another state.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

If we want to apply for WA SS, is it open now or is it close till 01 october 2013


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for skills assessment and I expect the results to be out by Oct end or so. i was just curious to know about the documents requirement for WA SS, its better to be prepared if everything works out fine at stage1

 

Please advise especially about the funds requirement and the kind of proof needed for it (liquid/fixed assets)

Thanks,
N


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance the criteria for 190 will change in near future and that WA will start accepting nominations for SOL2 applicants without job offer?
What was last year's trend?

Thanks.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any chance the criteria for 190 will change in near future and that WA will start accepting nominations for SOL2 applicants without job offer?
> What was last year's trend?
> ...


Cannot predict anything now. Waiting.


----------

